# Smokehouse



## dacdots (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey all,here is a set of plans I found in a very old book.You may need to open it with some program to see it good,I dont know how this will post.I have more plans if anyone is interested email me at [email protected] and I will gladley send them to you. Thanks David


----------



## dacdots (Sep 5, 2005)

The attachment did'nt come through,but I will send them if anyone is interested.


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2006)

I would love to see the plans. Who knows there may be some ideas on how I can improve mine!


----------



## mdram (Jan 20, 2006)

id like to see them too


----------



## overbla (Sep 4, 2012)

can you send the plans to [email protected]......I really have just gotten into researching building a smokehouse


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 4, 2012)

uuuummmm...   I don't know If you seen the date on this thread or not..   it's a little old and I don't believe these members are around anymore


----------

